# Theme from Halloween ,Accordion style?



## HazelRah (Sep 7, 2009)

So , I've started to put together my annual Halloween Mix Cd that I like to give out to friends in October.Every year ,I like to put some variation of John Carpenters "Theme for Halloween". 
While digging thru some old music files on my computer I came across a version of the theme with a decidedly accordion flavor. Problem is, the track hadn't downloaded completely and cuts off abruptly( i must have downloaded it late at night/early in the morn as i hadn't even labeled the track with artist info.)Hoping to find a complete version
Anyone on here ever heard this version of the theme?


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Not sure of the version you are looking for but here is a remix version that byou may want.
Ronald_Jenkees_Halloween-Remix.mp3


----------



## HazelRah (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks.I haven't used that one yet,though its on my list of as yet to be used mix's. There are a few others that I haven't made good use of yet but have : A House version by a DJ Venom, one by someone labeled Deus Machina and another by mx-80.
So far Ive used the covers by Electric Hellfire Club,Celldweller,Leaether Strip(which the singer actually wrote some over the top lyrics too), and on the third annual one I actually used the Shamrock theme from Halloween 3.
Briefly tossed around the idea of using the opening theme from the Fifth Halloween flick since this is my Fifth annual mix.

Hopefully this works, attached is the potion of the mix I have: 

4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Halloween.mp3


----------



## HazelRah (Sep 7, 2009)

Bump.Just thought with some increased Halloween traffic I might get lucky and someone has heard this version and knows who it's by. Any hints?


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

If this is close enough for you I think some people here can seperate the video and audio for you. 
YouTube - Halloween Theme (on accordion)


----------



## ZombieRobb (Sep 12, 2011)

pdcollins6092 said:


> Not sure of the version you are looking for but here is a remix version that byou may want.
> Ronald_Jenkees_Halloween-Remix.mp3


Can you repost?


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I have an interesting cover of the original "Halloween" theme done by Claudio Simonetti. You should check it out. I got it from e-music.com.


----------

